# Writing > Short Story Competition >  The Unsaid

## Sush

His name always topped her search history, her heart skipped a beat again seeing him online, feelings were typed but
Mr.Self Respect never allowed her to hit the Send button. 

*The draft box now read 200 messages waiting to be sent:')

----------


## Dreamwoven

I know the feeling, I am a bit like that too.

----------


## Sush

Yea...Many of us have gone through it:')

----------


## Dreamwoven

> His name always topped her search history, her heart skipped a beat again seeing him online, feelings were typed but
> Mr.Self Respect never allowed her to hit the Send button. 
> 
> *The draft box now read 200 messages waiting to be sent:')


I know the feeling, Sush!

----------


## Sush

Yea...Perhaps :Smile:

----------

